# What do you want for christmas?



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

What do you want to get yourself,or somebody to get you this christmas?

Well,as I'm 12 yrs old,my parents do all that 

Im hoping for either:

.Money
.A new tank filter
.A DESPERATLY NEEDED bigger tank (my poor little fishies are living in quite a small tank,2 in each plastic 30x15 cm tanks (i have 4 fish,2 in each tank,so 2 tanks,with 2 fish)
.some stuff for my horse

What do you want? :fun:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Most 12 year olds ask for toys. You ask for aquarium equipment. HAHA welcome to the MTS club.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

I've gotta admit,I love my fish


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I asked for a Klipsch 350watt 8 in. subwoofer... Man, does it sound beautiful. Also asked for some clothes. Was gonna ask for some fish equipment but didn't really know what to ask for. I have a nice lighting system, big tank, 2 canister filters.. Didn't know what else really.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm still in my teens (14), but I'm not asking for aquarium stuff this year like a did last year. I just wait for my birthday for that.

So far I have asked for:

- Kindle Fire

- Pocket Trumpet (Jupiter)

- Clothes

- Shoes

- Olympus camera

And that's about it.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

xbox
first car
car insurance

nothing too expensive ;-)


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I want skyrim but i didn't ask cuz i dont hve time to play so that will be for birthday and i wanted an ipod touch and idk ill c what else o i think im getting a calender o well


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

We spend all our money on the kids, so we don't get each other expensive stuff. I want a new background for my 46 gallon. I'll probably get him some guitar strings and picks.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

OhYesItsMe said:


> I want skyrim


Playing that at the moment, awesome game. Well worth the money.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Me too..lol. Im doing the assassins guild and just got the undead super horse. Great game


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Playing that at the moment, awesome game. Well worth the money.


Agree. Awesome game.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha my roommate is getting it around new year's. 

For christmas I want to sleep, eat everything, then do nothing for a few days since final weeks has been hell. Tomorrow once I get the last of my school stuff done for the semester, I'm headed over to my parents house for a few days. I haven't been over there in weeks, my apartment is out of food and clean cloths anyway lol. I'll probably take the xbox its been months since I played it. Then I shall occupy their huge LCD  . 

Most importantly I want to do all this in the presence of my kitties >^_^<


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

For Chirstmas I am asking for:

A Flip video camera because me camera sucks
Maybe a Kindle Fire
And a band t-shirt

That's it really; I'd like more but this is a good start :lol:


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

i want

an xbox
an air rifle 
a 6olitre tropical aquarium
a pleco


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd like a new family minus my grandparents and one of my uncle's. Honestly, that'd be a dream christmas for me.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

thats a bit harsh lol


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

blindkiller85 said:


> I'd like a new family minus my grandparents and one of my uncle's. Honestly, that'd be a dream christmas for me.


God I feel your pain. Got any sisters you want to trade? Anything's gotta be better than mine. :lol:


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would like aquarium money for my jungle prodject and a new camerae. Pretty much it


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

phlyergirl said:


> God I feel your pain. Got any sisters you want to trade? Anything's gotta be better than mine. :lol:


No sisters. Believe me, you have a cake walk compared to me other than said grandparents. I could write you a novel about it. People tell me they don't like to talk about their relationship with their parents around me because they *know* I'm jealous. 

My girlfriends mother and family treats me more like a son/brother than my own does by a long shot.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Opened up my Christmas Eve present and I got a iPhone 4S


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We got skyrim for my sister. Maybe she'll let me play. Don't need much, I'll ask for help changing water. Got the new Zelda for my birthday, time to swipe the wii,


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

emc7 said:


> We got skyrim for my sister. Maybe she'll let me play. Don't need much, I'll ask for help changing water. Got the new Zelda for my birthday, time to swipe the wii,


We bought a Wii at Target right before Black Friday as an early Christmas present for ourselves, and it was such a deal. $150 for the Wii, the new Mario game, and Zelda: Skyward Sword included. :shock:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I got the Zelda with the new, gold controller. 

Steam has skyrim today 33% off. Maybe we should take the disc back.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

My poor old computer can't play Skyrim, so I can't get that one yet. I'm playing fallout new vegas now, but even that is pushing my machine to it's limit.

Skyrim doesn't work very well on PS3, by the way. Stick with xbox for that game.

What do I want for Christmas? I want it to be OVER. I work at Walmart, you see, and if that won't suck out all your christmas spirit, nothing will. Bah humbug!


----------

